# open-rc-12.4. Problemas al arrancar [Solucionado]

## Yczo

Hola, muy buenas a todos, últimamente a causa de mi vida he tenido bastante desactualizado y descuidado el sistema. Despues de un larrgooo tiempo en el que por fin he podido tomar un poco de tiempo me puse a indagar en los ajustes que necesita, comenzando desde actualizar.

La desilusión viene desde que tras actualizar tengo incluso mas problemas que al principio: De repente dos de los 3 puertos USB del portatil dejan de funcionar y además el log de openrc muestra varios errores que no entiendo.

¿Pueden estar relaccionados ambos problemas?

nota: Estoy usando un kernel algo viejo 3.4.65-gentoo, por que al intentar instalar uno mas moderno, de repente iwlwifi dejaba de funcionar 

De acuerdo con los problemas que muestra el log de la secuencia de arranque (que muestro a continuación) debería substituir el fichero /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/procfs/tasks  por /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/tasks?

¿Podría alguien a ayudarme a arreglar y entender el por que de los errores? (Remitirme a documentación donde explique el proceso de funcionamiento y arranque y ficheros del openrc tb seria bueno)

Resumen de rc.log

```

rc shutdown logging started at Tue Nov 26 00:42:17 2013

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

alsasound        | * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

procfs           |/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: línea 87: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/procfs/tasks: No such file or directory[

swapfiles        | * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

laptop_mode      | * Stopping laptop_mode ...

gpm              | * Stopping gpm ...

syslog-ng        |/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: línea 87: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/syslog-ng/tasks: No such file or directory

.

.

.

consolefont      |/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: línea 87: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/consolefont/tasks: No such file or directory

xdm              | * Stopping kdm ...

.

.

.

udev             | * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Tue Nov 26 00:42:35 2013

rc boot logging started at Tue Nov 26 01:42:55 2013

hwclock          | * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

sysctl           | * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

loopback         |/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: línea 87: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/loopback/tasks: No such file or directory

.

.

.

local            | * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Tue Nov 26 00:43:03 2013

rc default logging started at Tue Nov 26 00:43:03 2013

dbus             | * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

.

.

.

NetworkManager   |Connecting                   1sConnecting...............

NetworkManager   | * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

NetworkManager   | * as started after a network connection has been established.

NetworkManager   | * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

netmount         | * WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when NetworkManager has started

cupsd            | * Starting cupsd ...

 [ ok ]

xdm              | * Setting up kdm ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Tue Nov 26 00:43:14 2013

```

Si alguien puede ayudarme un poquito se lo agradeciría mucho.

Saludos y gracias por adelantadoLast edited by Yczo on Wed Nov 27, 2013 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> debería substituir el fichero /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/procfs/tasks por /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/tasks? 

 

aunque quisieras no podrías. No será que te has olvidado de ejecutar un etc-update ?

 *Quote:*   

> Estoy usando un kernel algo viejo 3.4.65-gentoo, por que al intentar instalar uno mas moderno, de repente iwlwifi dejaba de funcionar 

 

deberías actualizar, lo de que iwlwifi deje de funcionar que quiere decir, no encuentra el módulo ?

 *Quote:*   

> De repente dos de los 3 puertos USB del portatil dejan de funcionar

 

no te aparecen en el sistema o no funcionan los dispostivos cuando los enchufas ?

salutees

----------

## Yczo

Hola, en primer lugar, gracias por contestar.

Bueno, si hice rc-update lo que pasa que en vez de substituir el archivo, creo que por error le di a zap archive omitiendo la actualización. Una liada por lo que ahora pienso que no se como resolver ojala me podais sugerir algo. Por otro lado voy a ver si intento actualizar el núcelo y cuento de nuevo mis problemas con la wifi. No suelo usar modulos externos, lo suelo dejar todo en el núcleo

Un saludo y muchas gracias

pd: si hago lspci, me detecta los puertos, supongo por ello que deben de estar bien configurados, sin embargo solo en uno de ellos me funcionan los dispositivos (raton/teclado/disco externo)

```

# lspci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

...

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

...

05:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

```

----------

## Yczo

Bueno, al final instalando una versión mas vieja y volviendo a reinstalar la nueva (de openrc) pude hacer el rc-update, pero sigo teniendo los mismos problemas :'-(.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

bueno, buscando en b.g.o al menos no eres el único con este problema ( o al menos parte de) -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=489386

lo que me hace pensar, tienes soporte para cgroups en el kernel ?

Ya no uso openrc asi que tampoco no se si es viable pero no hay posibilidad de deshabilitar por completo cgroup en openrc ?

saluetes

----------

## Yczo

Soy estúpido, lo he solucionado todo, excepto el tema de la wifi que no funciona, actualizando el núcleo y revisando que la lista de módulos en modules.conf coincida con el kernel en uso.

Para el tema de la wifi abriré otro hilo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todo

----------

